# canon canonet help? lose screw



## andress (Jul 17, 2012)

My winder unscrewed off. And im having the hardest time getting it back on. Any help?
​


ThankS


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 17, 2012)

You have to open the back and hold the bar with pliers or your fingers if I recall correctly.

I rehabbed a canonet but its been a while.  I could be wrong.


----------



## andress (Jul 17, 2012)

How do I get the back open? Because the it's kinda hard without the winder.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2012)

To open the back, don't you just operate the latch?

Find the nearest camera store that does repairs.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 17, 2012)

The winder is the latch I think. You pullup on it and it pops open the back. A camera store should have something to pull it up for you. Or really small needle nose pliers


----------



## andress (Jul 18, 2012)

There are no camera store in my area everything. Geez this sucks.


----------

